# A papillon or three (and a sheltie here and there)



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Lol, no creative ideas for titles- sorry!

Nik was NOT cooperating, but here's her proing she really does love Trey:










On to the other pics!

Rose:










Beauzo:










Summer: 










MORE


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Trey:










Summer's profile:










Rose looking purty:










Trey lookin fluffeh:










MORE


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The border patrol:










More patrolling:










It gets a bit windy here:










Lots of playing:










One more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This was quite a feat. Pity Nikki wouldn't grace us with her presence lol!










the end!

(I have too many dogs!)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Lol very cute! If you keep this up everyone here will want a Papillon or Sheltie


----------



## tessy-bear (Mar 17, 2008)

Awww your pappillons are so cute! They look like Brandy xD


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

Awww...what cuties!
I really like Rose.She is beautiful.

I also love the very last pic.That is a nice picture!


----------



## Doyles-a-Royal (Mar 17, 2008)

Awwww, I want one. They're like big eared Brandys xD


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

What pretty dogs! My daughter is looking for a second papillion.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

First of all, you can NEVER have too many dogs lol.
Second of all, I still think Trey is the most gorgeous sheltie I have ever seen...he always looks like he just came from being professionally groomed. And he seems like such a joy to be around. I've decided that I officially want him lol.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. I love your Papillons but I think Beau is my favorite, but the other 2 are in a super close second. I love the profile picture of Summer.


----------



## Corgi1 (Feb 4, 2008)

What beautiful dogs! Now I'm feeling like I'd love to have one, papillons are some of the best dogs. Beau is so pretty, but all of them are so gorgeous!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks guys! Trey is always the favorite. He is a really stunning dog, imo. We always get compliments when taking him out and no one ever believes he's almost 12 years old. You should have seen him when he was young and had just come from his breeder (he was like 8 months I think). There's no way I could ever get him to look that good and fluffy again! Nikki is a grouch, lol! She's got a lot of arthritis so she doesn't go very far usually. (Unless there's a deer) But she's the undisputed Queen of the house. No one messes with her.

Of the papillons, Beau is by far the most 'correct' one. Hes my favorite as far as looks go. I think he's just gorgeous. *Is a little biased* Rose probably could've shown okay but we opted to just spay her. Rose is also really popular when we take all the dogs out. She's got a very round, puppy-like face that can just melt you. She's also kind of timid and just very sweet. Such a cute little dog. Summer's the calmest papillon and the one most likely to just be snuggling in your lap. Then though she wants to go outside and loves to play outside and go see places. Beau is the most hyperactive dog ever, I swear... He's just very very energetic to the point he can keep up with JRTs and BCs. He's a go go go kind of guy. Loves toys and would play fetch all day. Now, Rose is also the smartest one of the bunch. She can trick all the others and takes great pleasure in confusing her brother. You can't trick her at all! 

They're all very different, but all really just great. I love the papillon breed especially (though I love all my individual dogs, papillons as a whole breed are just the best). They're such amazing little dogs.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Rose looking purty:


She reminds me of a super model with her hair pulled to the side in this pic.   

You have some of the most stunning looking doggies! I'm not really a small dog person but your making me want to own a Papillon. Hehehe...  Great pics! The last one is one of my favorites...it's one of those ones that needs to be framed! Too bad Nikki wasn't in there.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

they are all beautiful but I must say there is just something about Trey!!!!!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

They are all gorgeous. Trey reminds me so much of Molly. Great looking dogs!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Great..now I have to go over and list more of my favorite DF dogs...

I cant believe Trey is 12 years old. He still looks like a pup! Love all your babies Laurelin...All of them are out of this world beautiful!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Your dogs are absolutely beautiful. Wonderful pictures, too!


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful Dogs! Love the pics.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

digits mama said:


> Great..now I have to go over and list more of my favorite DF dogs...
> 
> I cant believe Trey is 12 years old. He still looks like a pup! Love all your babies Laurelin...All of them are out of this world beautiful!


Yep yep, Trey is the resident old man. He's so sweet... probably is annoyed with me fr bringing in so many younguns, lol!

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

They are all so beautiful but I am in love with Trey and Rose!


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

Beutiful dogs!

Love that last pic. How did you manage it?


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

CrazyDog said:


> She reminds me of a super model with her hair pulled to the side in this pic.
> 
> You have some of the most stunning looking doggies! I'm not really a small dog person but your making me want to own a Papillon. Hehehe...  Great pics! The last one is one of my favorites...it's one of those ones that needs to be framed! Too bad Nikki wasn't in there.


You beat me to it! I was going to say, "I am Rose, and I am America's Next Top Model!" LOL I love it.
All of your dogs are amazing! You keep them so well groomed, too!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

reverend_maynard said:


> Beutiful dogs!
> 
> Love that last pic. How did you manage it?


Luck? Lol

Really, I have no idea, they kept moving until they finally all stopped together.

I'll have to see about getting Rose a modeling contract.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> This was quite a feat. Pity Nikki wouldn't grace us with her presence lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all brilliant pics,the first with the 2 shelties is wicked.

Summer has become my firm favourite and judging from this pic seems to think she is anyway.lol


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mr Pooch said:


> They are all brilliant pics,the first with the 2 shelties is wicked.
> 
> Summer has become my firm favourite and judging from this pic seems to think she is anyway.lol


I know! She just pushes her way right into the center! Silly girl.


----------

